# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Çdo moment, çdo sekondë

## Explorer

http://www.harunyahya.com/albanian/p...ent/index.html

----------


## Uarda-1

> http://www.harunyahya.com/albanian/p...ent/index.html


vertet shume interesante aman ajo muzika aty me futi ankth  :i terbuar:

----------


## jetmirmorina

shum interesant a

----------


## unejsa

Material fantastik

----------

